# Breaking/schooling aberdeen



## magicpants (23 September 2014)

Where's the best place in aberdeen to send a young sports horse for breaking/schooling over the winter?


----------



## jakkibag (23 September 2014)

Id reccomend Holly Milller Competition Horses at Insch, She has a FB page.


----------



## Britestar (24 September 2014)

Colin Hamilton, near Ellon is very good.


----------



## kirstyfk (25 September 2014)

I'm not sure how much she does now but Linda at Burgie has produced lots of lovely horses over the years. (including Polly Stockton's Benromach)


----------

